# Use Uber Coverage or my own for accident?



## Nancy Rabbitt (Aug 1, 2018)

I was in an accident. Rear ended, hit and run. I'm wondering whether to just file the claim with my own insurance or use Ubers. I am put off by their (Ubers) rigamarole. It just seems it would be less complicated to use my own insurance. Deductibles are the same for both. What have your experiences been with Ubers insurance?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Personal insurance.

Take off trade dress and don't mention rideshare.
(I'm assuming you had no riders)


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Pros/Cons


Pro
1) your insurance easy to use
2) your insurance and Uber doesn't wait list
you for proof of vehicle being repaired.


Con
1) your insurance and now you have a claim against your policy. It will show for 39 months on a loss run.
2) your insurance and now you can't collect for that excruciating neck and back pain that suddenly came on.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Pros/Cons
> 
> Pro
> 1) your insurance easy to use
> ...


Why would she not be able to collect for injuries from her own insurer, assuming she has medical and/or uninsured motorist coverage?



Nancy Rabbitt said:


> I was in an accident. Rear ended, hit and run. I'm wondering whether to just file the claim with my own insurance or use Ubers. I am put off by their (Ubers) rigamarole. It just seems it would be less complicated to use my own insurance. Deductibles are the same for both. What have your experiences been with Ubers insurance?


App on? What period were you in? Uber will probably verify your personal coverage, so does your insurer know you rideshare?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Personal insurance.
> 
> Take off trade dress and don't mention rideshare.
> (I'm assuming you had no riders)


This. Assuming no riders and no proof you were working rideshare it'll be easier to go through your own insurance.

If you had riders then report to uber, chances are your pax will anyways.


----------



## Nancy Rabbitt (Aug 1, 2018)

I had a rider. Reported to Uber


Cableguynoe said:


> Personal insurance.
> 
> Take off trade dress and don't mention rideshare.
> (I'm assuming you had no riders)


I had a rider, so there will be a claim probably from her to Uber. I wasn't taking any chances and have ride share coverage with Liberty Mutual. It is less than I was paying without it with AAA.



Older Chauffeur said:


> Why would she not be able to collect for injuries from her own insurer, assuming she has medical and/or uninsured motorist coverage?
> 
> App on? What period were you in? Uber will probably verify your personal coverage, so does your insurer know you rideshare?


I had a rider. Have insurance with rideshare gap coverage. Looks as if I HAVE to go through Ubers insurance, they seem to be insisting on it.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Nancy Rabbitt said:


> I had a rider. Reported to Uber
> 
> I had a rider, so there will be a claim probably from her to Uber. I wasn't taking any chances and have ride share coverage with Liberty Mutual. It is less than I was paying without it with AAA.
> 
> I had a rider. Have insurance with rideshare gap coverage. Looks as if I HAVE to go through Ubers insurance, they seem to be insisting on it.


That was a extremely critical piece of information you did not disclose in your original post, that you had a rider. At that point, you have not other choice but to report to Uber, as your personal insurance will in now way cover that.

Look at it this way, if you had filed the claim with your personal insurance and the rider notified Uber, the following will/may happen:

Uber will deactivate you for not reporting an accident.
Your personal insurance company when they find out the claim was actually for an accident that occurred during commercial activity will cancel your insurance policy for filing a fraudulent claim since that is NOT covered under your personal auto insurance policy, even with a rideshare rider.
Your drivers license may be subject to suspension due to filling a fraudulent insurance claim.
The fact that you had a rideshare "rider" ONLY does one thing: It allows you to use the vehicle covered under a personal auto insurance policy to be used for a commercial purpose. It in no way actually adds any insurance coverage. It does not actually provide any COVERAGE for any commercial activity.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Nancy Rabbitt, AAA wouldn't touch it with a ten-foot pole, right? They exclude any commercial use of a covered vehicle, and will cancel/non-renew the policy of anyone who does so without disclosing such use in their application for insurance or renewal.

BTW, did you have a$1000.00 deductible on your AAA policy?


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

App on, uber insurance is valid. App off, personal insurance is valid. You can't pick and choose, that would be insurance fraud.


----------



## Nancy Rabbitt (Aug 1, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Nancy Rabbitt, AAA wouldn't touch it with a ten-foot pole, right? They exclude any commercial use of a covered vehicle, and will cancel/non-renew the policy of anyone who does so without disclosing such use in their application for insurance or renewal.
> 
> BTW, did you have a$1000.00 deductible on your AAA policy?


I did not have a $1000 deductible on my AAA insurance. Cannot remember what it was.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Nancy Rabbitt said:


> I did not have a $1000 deductible on my AAA insurance. Cannot remember what it was.


I was going by your original post in which you said the deductibles were the same. I've had AAA insurance for years, and didn't know if they offered anything over $500. I'll have to inquire at renewal time and see if $1000 is available. I never thought of the possible savings.


----------

